# Baby Grace



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Grace made her arrival on tuesday night at 8 40 pm weighing 5lb8oz!!
(tiny like me) 
As I told you all I went in on the monday after tea time to start to get induced, well after 3 failed attemps (taking over 24 hours no sleep and an aquired swagger of john wayne) I eventually had to have a c section  I would of just had that in the first place if they had asked!!!! 
Once they finally managed to numb me for the op, and I stopped accusing them of trying to kill me, we had our daughter.... and she came into this world screaming her head off!! I was so relieved and she looked so pink and healthy! 
She got taken away to be weighed etc and was back beside me for the duration of me  getting put back together, I didnt expect all of that and was afraid of them taking her for lots of checks due to the diabetes, but she was wheeled to the ward when I was so I was really pleased! 
Unfortunately later on in the night I was worried about her little yelps she was making which turned out to be low blood sugar so when the baby doc came she was whisked away to the special care nursery and remained there until yesterday afternoon... we eventually got home today though with a clean bill of health... well she has, im another story, I feel rough still and have completely lost the desire to eat so not the best... prob due to the iron pills theyve put me on 3 times a day! 

But all else aside, she was well worth the last 8 and a bit months and the 24 hours of hell in the labour ward hehe 

Oh goin to attempt a photo upload in the gallery


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 9, 2010)

Awwwww Im sooooo pleased for you Lou and Grace is a gorgeous name! I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## twinnie (Mar 9, 2010)

congrations


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww congratulations hun xxx


----------



## am64 (Mar 9, 2010)

well done lou and welcome little Grace xxx


----------



## bev (Mar 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! Grace is a lovely name - my gran was called Grace.Bev xxx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 9, 2010)

Brilliant news!!  So happy for you all

Rx


----------



## Akasha (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww a baby girl, how lovely, I love the name Grace, it is serene and calm.  

Well done, and I hope you feel more together soon.  Emergency c sections can take it out of you.


----------



## thedame (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations- very pleased for you all xxx


----------



## cazscot (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to Grace xxx


----------



## Chrissie (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Grace!! I hope you start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats lou, how's it feel to be a mummy? sounds so similar to my birth with jessica although they took her away straight away- quite surprised they didn't do that with your grace. By the way that is such a beautiful name. It takes quite a while to feel normal again after a c section It's been 6 weeks for me now and I'm still recovering so just try and take it easy. Much easier said than done I know but from experience if you over do it you feel it and regret it later!! Anyway hope things are well and let us know how your getting on when you get time xx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 9, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Aww congratulations hun xxx



 i am really jelous about your nice pictures and all the best to the new girl


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Mar 9, 2010)

congratulation glad all is well


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations - love the name x


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 9, 2010)

This is great news! Very happy for you and manay congratulations- I look forward to seeing pictures! 

Louisa


----------



## Stephie (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Lou! Im so happy all went well! Im sure you will be feeling better soon! x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Yeah they took her away after colin got to hold her emma, I got a hold for a minute but was so numb I was scared of dropping her... she was back in her crib thing beside me within 5 mins.

Can I just ask tho while im here when ur insulin needs sort themselves out? 

I had her 9 days ago and all im taking everyday is 20u of lantus and no humalog and still having massive hypos!! Its doing my nut in!! lol Id feel weird taking no Insulin but 20u is 16 less than pre pregnancy as it is!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you breastfeeding then? because I found I needed hardly anything whilst I was bf at the start and like you kept having lots of hypo's. I'd definately talk to your dsn try and work out ratio's with them cause I know how hard it is to figure out after choping and changing them so much in pregnancy xx


----------



## allisonb (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations Lou.  So glad tiny Grace arrived safely.  I'm breastfeeding and am hardly needing any insulin and in fact have had a few meals with no insulin at all which seems really strange but is working. xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah its so crazy, I just thought they were exaggerating about needing less but nope, they were spot on lol. I had to stop breastfeeding on sunday as I was like a walking corpse. woke last night with two hypos at 1.4 and 1.6... so decreased the lantus to 16 today! still no signs of needing humalog tho!! 
ill give it another week and im sure it will be back to normal! haha x


----------



## sophieee (Mar 12, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONSSSS!!!!!

xxx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 12, 2010)

like your new profile pic Lou - she is gorgeous


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 12, 2010)

rachelha said:


> like your new profile pic Lou - she is gorgeous



I love the new picture too she's so small in comparison to jessica  I'm glad I had the breastfeeding decision taken out of my hands it was a nightmare trying to control my blood sugars was having constant hypo's x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 14, 2010)

must be getting my need for insulin back now i think lol woke up and im on 15!! (just glad I can be calm about it now) 
my scar has faded to a tiny pink line and I seem to have lost 16lb since 2 weeks ago and also feeling so much more human haha but im still never doing it all again hahaa


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 14, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> must be getting my need for insulin back now i think lol woke up and im on 15!! (just glad I can be calm about it now)
> my scar has faded to a tiny pink line and I seem to have lost 16lb since 2 weeks ago and also feeling so much more human haha but im still never doing it all again hahaa



I kept waking up to 13's so had to keep upping my lantus I think I've finally got it to a good level now (I hope). I lost 3 stone in about 2 weeks couldn't believe how quickly it dropped off me  not that I'm complaining or anything. I'm sure you'll do it again one day but not anytime soon  It's nice to be a bit more relaxed about your levels isn't it not worrying the little person inside is being affected by what's going on with them x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 14, 2010)

Its deffo less stressful not having to worry anyway lol yeah I was amazed how much I lost but 3st is impressive  I have another 8lb to lose so I think that will wait til im healed a bit more, coz that aint gonna drop off i dnt think hehe 

Im soo tired tonight, I get really sore at night its like a false hope wen u wake up feeling so normal in the morning I think!! I keep having to stop myself doing too much! doh! 

How you feeling these days then emma? tell me it gets better haha xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah I found that in the first few weeks i'd be okay most of the day but then by evening time i'd be in a lot of pain again so just try and take it easy if you can. I had Pre eclampsia so had lots of fluid in my body so that was some of the weight I lost. It does get better I promise lou  I'm still a little sore and still can't wear jeans so have been wearing dresses until it gets better.I've got my post natal check this thursday to see if everything is well with me and jessica xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 16, 2010)

So are you enjoying being a mum then emma? I am loving it well except the lack of sleep haha 
I know what u mean bout jeans, im in leggins or in size 14 jeans coz they baggier! I keep looking at my size 8s in the cupboard and thinking how many nice pairs I have but cant wear yet lol 
but my wee baby is worth all of that, I still cant believe she is here sometimes! Colin has taken to it really well, its hard to think that we both used to be party animals lol it was a kebab in one hand and a beer in the other on a friday night now its a baby and a dirty nappy!!

So is it just the gp you see for your check? xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I'm enjoying it - definately not enjoying the lack of sleep but it'll only get better (lets hope) Size 8  I've not been a size 8 since school I'm hoping to get back into my size 14 jeans soon.  Yeah just the gp for the post natal check, i'll be glad when it's done and the health visitors stop coming in so I can just get on with being a mum  xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol, I just got rid of the midwife so have the Health visitor to look forward to now. She was actually meant to be here today but seems to be 2hrs late 
Just as well im waiting on my sideboard getting delivered!! haha 
Im no really a size 8, more a size ten that can fit into some size 8s lol but hey a girl can have her dreams eh!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 19, 2010)

I had my post natal check yesterday and all is well she said she couldn't hear jessica's heart murmur which is good news. Still got appointment at the end of may to check it out. I've got my LAST hv appointment monday to do the post natal depression quiz, did she turn up in the end the other day then?

I'd love to be a size 12 or even a 10 again but I know it probably won't happen I love my food too much lol 

How are you finding being a mummy then? Hope grace is well xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats great news about jessica  fingers crossed all is well in may  Im sure it will be though!! 
HV ended up coming yesterday instead apparently she tried my door 3 times and couldnt get an answer. I know this aint true coz I was up real early and sat in all day, my front door is like a meter away from my living room door!! haha 

I love my food as well so these last 7lb are going to take a while, I dont mind though! Its just unfair that im not pregnant anymore coz I had an  excuse to stuff my face if i felt like it lol 

Grace is doing good though, she is up to 6lb now from 5lb8 it was a bit disheartening that she dropped to 5lb1 before we left hospital as they werent going to let us go until she gained and since the low blood sugar which seen her in the nnu for 5 days, meant she was a poor feeder and needed nasogastric tubes until day 4 they werent too sure. I was just so glad she was putting it on now  She eats like a horse now haha 

Oh I meant to ask you, how long did they want you to wear your anti embolism stockings? they are doing my head in and its only been 2 and half weeks!! damned c section!! x


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't get anti embolism stockings. Probably a silly question but what do they do? You could always call the health visitor and ask her whether you still need to wear them or ask twitchy/allison if they had to wear them and how long for. Sorry can't be any more use.

I can't believe you had such a tiny baby still, I'm not surprised she's a guzzler she's trying to grow big and strong. It's hard not to stuff your face like you used to isn't it lol and say oh it's the cravings making me eat. 

I'm finally able to wear some jeans although they are still maternity one's. I can't believe jessica will be 2 months old this tuesday it's mad! Are you still quite sore from the section?

The doctor asked me whether we were thinking of having another baby in the next year or so and we both immediately said no that won't be happening again anytime soon xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 21, 2010)

Theyre for to prevent blood clots I was told six weeks but its not like im laid up or anything plus you get the fragmin for 5 days post op that thins ur blood so think im well past needing them I mean I walked two mile down the town today and usually moderately active... They just annoy me lol 

Im still quite tender where my scar is now that you ask, I guess thats normal though! Its healed on outside but im assuming that it takes a while longer for ur inside cuts to mend as well. Im still peeved I ended with a c section to be honest lol 
hows you feeling? you getting any pain still? 

I am totally on your page though with regard to having another, we have decided the same as you guys haha maybe in the distant future!!


----------



## recyclequeen (Mar 21, 2010)

she is a little princess, you are a very lucky couple, i am really glad it all went well for you.

well done and congratulations 

angie xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 21, 2010)

aww thank you Angie  We really are lucky  xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Had a health visitor app today and gracie is up to 6lbs12 already lol according to HV they meant to put on an oz a day lol so should technically be 6lb7 hehe she truly is a guzzler!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Had a health visitor app today and gracie is up to 6lbs12 already lol according to HV they meant to put on an oz a day lol so should technically be 6lb7 hehe she truly is a guzzler!!



aww smashing news hun she liking her milk then ehhe x xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 26, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Theyre for to prevent blood clots I was told six weeks but its not like im laid up or anything plus you get the fragmin for 5 days post op that thins ur blood so think im well past needing them I mean I walked two mile down the town today and usually moderately active... They just annoy me lol
> 
> Im still quite tender where my scar is now that you ask, I guess thats normal though! Its healed on outside but im assuming that it takes a while longer for ur inside cuts to mend as well. Im still peeved I ended with a c section to be honest lol
> hows you feeling? you getting any pain still?
> ...



Yes I'm still a little tender- I'm getting a little fed up of it now really I just want to wear jeans again without it hurting but I was told by the doctor it can last up until 3-4 months after the birth  so we've both got a little while I think! Yeah I can't say I'm pleased that I ended up having a c section but it was the safest way to get jessica out quickly. 

I'm glad to hear of grace's weight gain  It must have been a nightmare at the start with her clothing fitting her with her being so small. Jessica's now 10.9lb xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 26, 2010)

ooh emma, you will get all the good Next gear to fit her now lol im jealous!! 
 with a bit of luck grace will fit into her newborn stuff in a week or so!! 

Im  back to leggins for the meantime I think theyre comfier than the maternity jeans which are a bit big now anyway! what I really like is being in my nightie haha but I somehow do not think they would thank me for going into sainsburys in one!! 

Oh I have also decided im not a diabetic anymore lol Im back to not needing my humalog so I figure im cured haha I wish!!
Has yours been ok so far then?

Yeah Steff I think she is liking her milk a little too much but then she has some catching up to do  xx


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2010)

lovely to hear how you all all progressing ...re baby grows you just need LOADS !! xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm sure grace will get to that weight in no time at all the way she's going then you can go and buy lots of lovely baby clothes. My mum turned up with a bag full of clothes for Jessica a few weeks after she was born she said she couldn't resist and has since bought lots more hehe.

No my bg's have been all over the place i've just found it so hard trying to control it and just haven't got the time or energy right now to figure it out because I think my ratio's may have changed a little.

xx


----------

